# Halloween Cocktail Music



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Any suggestions on Halloween cd's with a cocktail party sound. I'd say like from the 50's/60's...rat pack kinda thing. I have a few things, but wondering if there are any cd compilations out there in this vein.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I wonder if there are any "lounge lizard" versions?
Might want to look in that direction, too.

Love the rat pack style, would love to see if anyone comes up with stuff, that would be cool!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Check out Jill Tracy's album "Diabolical Streak".


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sheldon Allman's "Sing Along with Drac" has a few swingish jazz-trio type songs too.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

There are two or three nice cuts from the dead jazz combo from "Corpse Bride" on the soundtrack CD. Some of the other pieces would work pretty well too (esp the piano stuff).


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Hallmark came out with a cd called "Halloween Cocktail Party" that has nothing but songs redone for a lounge sound. The cd would have been GREAT if they had left off the vocals, as it is, you could mix a few of the songs in with your stuff and it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

You should check out Richard Cheese. I mean he's not a Halloween-type but he's got some great lounge-ish type songs. I love his stuff.

He did a lounge version of Get Down With The Sickness on the new Dawn of the Dead soundtrack that's great.


----------



## magnum4ce (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a 5 hour mix of Halloween related music from different eras and styles, all mixed together and they flow amazing. I have to cocktail songs that I'm using in the mix. Frank Sinatra's Witchcraft and the theme to Bewitched ( 60's tv show). You'll enjoy the Sinatra song if you don't already have it


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

richard cheese is great. misfits fiend club lounge is also really good.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Go to this blog.

MOSTLY GHOSTLY MUSIC SHARING BLAAAHHHGGG!!!

About 1/3 down the page you can download 3 albums of music by The Creed Taylor Orchestra, "Shock," "Panic," and "Nightmare." I think it might be just what you're looking for.

Roger


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's one! A Dark Cabaret!


----------

